# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] JPW mini monitor και καλώδιο RCA-jack

## ibanezbass

Στα monitor έχουν αλλαχθεί τα ηχεία τους. 
Έχουν crossover και μόνωση εσωτερικά στην καμπίνα.
Φωτογραφίες διαθέσιμες εφόσον ζητηθούν.(η παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι ενδεικτική από το ίντερνετ)
JPW-MiniMonitor.jpg

Τιμή για ζεύγος ηχείων 40ευρώ
Τιμή για 5μετρο καλώδιο 2rca σε 3,5mm jack 5 ευρώ


Τα πράγματα βρίσκονται Λάρισα αλλά ανεβαίνω συχνά Θεσσαλονίκη.
Μόνο χέρι με χέρι

----------

